# pirinola/perinola



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México la palabra pirinola tiene dos usos: el pene y un como tomatodo que lo hace uno girar de un postecito que tiene en la parte superior con dos dedos. 
En fin, busqué en el diccionario y encontré varios nombres para la pirinola (no el uso para nombrar al pene)
¿De qué otra forma conocen a la pirinola?
Saludos y gracias de antemano.
*pirinola.*
*1. *f._ Chile_,_ El Salv._,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Nic._ Perinola de forma octogonal en la parte superior.
*2. *f._ Chile._ Cualquier objeto que tenga aproximadamente esa forma.
 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*perinola *

1.       f. Peonza pequeña que baila cuando se hace girar rápidamente con dos dedos el mango que tiene en la parte superior.

'*perinola*' también aparece en estas entradas: 
bailar - perindola
 
 
 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*perindola *

1.       f. *perinola,* peonza.


----------



## Mangato

Perdona Alma, pero ¿por cuál de las dos acepciones preguntas?

Por aquí en mi niñez llamábamos peonza al elemento artificial. También bailarete. Las construíamos a partir de los carretes vacíos de hilo, aprovechando cada uno de los laterales e insertando un palito en el agujero. Un lápiz pequeñito podía ser un eje fantástico

En cuanto a los sinónimos para el apéndice masculino, son tantos que creo que el hilo se haría interminable.
Los hay de origen vegetal, mineral y animal. Dentro del reino animal, tenemos nombres de aves, peces, crustaceos, mamíferos y reptiles. También los hay que hacen referencia a todo tipo de harramientas y utensilios


----------



## Jellby

¿No será "pirin*d*ola"?


----------



## mirx

Se refiere (creo) al juguete que has descrito Mangato, a mí me tocaron puros de plástico comprados en la tienda, y me parece super ingenioso que antes ustedes mismos los fabricaban.

Al juguete éste en México se le llama "pirinola" en otros lados le llaman "perinola".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí una foto de la pirinola (la que se usa para jugar [bueno, la que en otros lados conocen como perinola o peonza]).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay al juguete le llamamos perinola. Recuerdo una exclamación, que por lo que muestra el Google también existe en otros países, que se utiliza como muestra de sorpresa: *¡A la perinola!*


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Caracas es y se juega "Perinola."

Saludos.-


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
En Chile es y se juega "pirinola"
Saludos.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hasta ahora me entero que esto se llama, perinola...
Yo lo he jugado, pero lo llamamos trompito..jeje

la Perinola nuestra, que forma parte de nuestros juegos tradicionales, es la del centro, un pailto con una cuerdita donde se amarra una especie de tacita, y hay que ensartarla...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## mirx

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hasta ahora me entero que esto se llama, perinola...
> Yo lo he jugado, pero lo llamamos trompito..jeje
> 
> la Perinola nuestra, que forma parte de nuestros juegos tradicionales, es la del centro, un pailto con una cuerdita donde se amarra una especie de tacita, y hay que ensartarla...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
Toda la vida pensé que eso era un juguete artesanala mexicano. Aquí se llama "balero". Aunque no alcanzó a ver si la tacita está hueca; si lo está, entonces es otra cosa.


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> Toda la vida pensé que eso era un juguete artesanala mexicano. Aquí se llama "balero". Aunque no alcanzó a ver si la tacita está hueca; si lo está, entonces es otra cosa.


 

Si mirx la tacita esta hueca y el palito se introduce en ella.

Saludos.-


----------



## Vampiro

Ese juego en Chile se llama "emboque", y los otros que aparecen en la foto son "trompos".
Saludos.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

He escuchado ese nombre tambien, para ese juego..."emboque" ( nunca lo había escrito)

Lo llaman así, si mal no recuerdo en el estado Zulia, de Venezuela.( los maracuchos , pues!!)


Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Camilo1964

En mi tierra a la _peonza _(que me cuesta llamarla _perinola_) la llaman _trompito _o _pigua_.

Al _emboque_, en el oriente de Venezuela, en vez de llamarlo _perinola_ también le dicen _boliche_.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Vampiro

O sea que el juego de tirar la tacita al aire para meterle el palito por el agujero tiene muchos nombres en Venezuela... pero en ningún caso la perinola se llama perinola ni pirinola, sino trompito.
¿Y los trompos... cómo se llaman?
¿Perinolitos?
_


----------



## Camilo1964

Vampiro said:


> O sea que el juego de tirar la tacita al aire para meterle el palito por el agujero tiene muchos nombres en Venezuela... pero en ningún caso la perinola se llama perinola ni pirinola, sino trompito.
> ¿Y los trompos... cómo se llaman?
> ¿Perinolitos?
> _


¡Me has hecho reir!

En Venezuela se llama _*trompo*_ a  una pieza de madera, con punta de metal, en la cual se ata una soga muy delgada (cordón, pabilo) el cual se hala con fuerza y se hace bailar al trompo. También se llaman así a los camiones mezcladores que mantienen sin fraguar al cemento (concreto) en las obras. Así que trompo es trompo!

Lo de _*trompito *_no sé de donde viene. Debe ser porque la _peonza _o _perinola _tiene forma de _trompo_, es pequeña y también se la hace bailar.

Saludos,

Camilo

P.S. (off topic) Las explicaciones de estos juegos se prestan a más de una interpretación sesgada.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Gracias por sus respuestas. 
Rosangelus, a su pirinola, nosotros en el noroeste de México la llamamos balero y es muy difícil (al menos para mí) ensartar el palito en ese hoyo de diámetro tan pequeño.
La pirinola que muestra la foto en wikipedia la llamamos el tomatodo y a las de tipo como platillo volador las llamamos churumbelas. 
De hecho hubo un programa de televisión que nos enseñó que la churumbela se llama pirinola, en el noroeste de México pirinola se usa más como sinónimo de pene.
Gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, Camilo, por la aclaración.
Veo que al menos en el trompo coincidimos.
Es curioso ver como hasta los juegos infantiles pueden prestarse a malos entendidos si no se sabe claramente de qué se está hablando.
Alma... ¿"pirinola" se usa como sinónimo de "pene"?.
¿Cuál sería la analogía... hay que retorcerlo para que funcione?

.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Perinola es el nombre que usaba de niño para una peonza pequeña, que no se hacía bailar con una cuerda arrollada alrededor, sino haciéndola girar entre el pulgar y el índice con un impulso ràpido dado en una prolongación superior del eje.
Perinola para pene es de uso infantil. No he encontrado la referencia, pero hay una obrilla literaria que se llama 'La perinola enderezada' cuya mencion era ocasión para mucha risa.


----------



## Vampiro

Alguien me mencionó un antiguo juego tracio llevado a Roma por los ejércitos de Tito Flavio: el “pirínulus pirinolae” el cual se habría jugado con el escudo de un gladiador derrotado en la arena.
Pero confieso que no he encontrado en la red ninguna referencia al juego en cuestión, por lo tanto dudo de la veracidad de mi interlocutor.
Respecto a lo que menciona Manuel de que la pirinola es el pene en términos infantiles… acá se usa la palabra “pirula”, que no es lo mismo, pero es igual.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿No sería pirinolus pirinoli? También he oído algo, pero creo que era la típica broma para pipiolos o novatos, que se pasaban horas buscando el significado en el Valbuena y en los Commentarii de bello gallico, de Julio César.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Alma Shofner said:


> Gracias por sus respuestas.
> Rosangelus, a su pirinola, nosotros en el noroeste de México la llamamos balero y es muy difícil (al menos para mí) ensartar el palito en ese hoyo de diámetro tan pequeño.
> La pirinola que muestra la foto en wikipedia la llamamos el tomatodo y a las de tipo como platillo volador las llamamos churumbelas.
> De hecho hubo un programa de televisión que nos enseñó que la churumbela se llama pirinola, en el noroeste de México pirinola se usa más como sinónimo de pene.
> Gracias por sus aportaciones.


 
Por acá todas son pirinolas. Una churumbela es esto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

La perinola/pirinola era en la Argentina lo descripto en el artículo de Wikipedia. Aquí los sucesivos gobiernos siempre usaron una en la que siempre sale "Todos ponen".

La peonza es para nosotros una palabra española para referirse a los trompos y un adorno de terminación para las rejas de hierro.

Lo que ROSANGELUS ilustró como perinola es para nosotros una de las tantas versiones del balero.

Salvo trompo, el conocer estas palabras y su significado es una señal de edad avanzada. Yo soy de la época del Ludomátic y ya me resultan unas antigüedades estas cosas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá todas son pirinolas. Una churumbela es esto.



'Churumbeles' es el nombre que los gitanos dan a los hijos pequeños. Nada que ver con las perinolas, pirinolas o perindolas.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:
			
		

> ¿No sería pirinolus pirinoli? También he oído algo, pero creo que era la típica broma para pipiolos o novatos, que se pasaban horas buscando el significado en el Valbuena y en los Commentarii de bello gallico, de Julio César.


Hola, Manuel.
Mis disculpas por no haber contestado antes, pero quería confirmar mis datos antes de hacerlo. Lamentablemente no pude ubicar a mi profesor del taller de antropología cultural. El buen hombre ya jubiló.
Respecto del término, estoy seguro de la ortografía que utilicé, y la verdad es que tanto por el nombre del juego como por su descripción, me queda un margen de duda razonable para pensar que podría tratarse del origen de las pininolas actuales, aunque, repito, no he encontrado otras referencias al juego en cuestión en ninguna parte.
Si se tratara de una broma para estudiantes novatos, sería uno más de los que cayó en la trampa, pero me llama la atención que se usen las mismas bromas y con palabras tan parecidas en universidades ubicadas en extremos casi opuestos del planeta.
¿Será que es cierto aquello de que el humor es universal?
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Hola, Manuel.
> Mis disculpas por no haber contestado antes, pero quería confirmar mis datos antes de hacerlo. Lamentablemente no pude ubicar a mi profesor del taller de antropología cultural. El buen hombre ya jubiló.
> Respecto del término, estoy seguro de la ortografía que utilicé, y la verdad es que tanto por el nombre del juego como por su descripción, me queda un margen de duda razonable para pensar que podría tratarse del origen de las pininolas actuales, aunque, repito, no he encontrado otras referencias al juego en cuestión en ninguna parte.
> Si se tratara de una broma para estudiantes novatos, sería uno más de los que cayó en la trampa, pero me llama la atención que se usen las mismas bromas y con palabras tan parecidas en universidades ubicadas en extremos casi opuestos del planeta.
> ¿Será que es cierto aquello de que el humor es universal?
> Saludos.
> _



A). He oído a universitarios y militares chilenos y argentinos chistes y bromas que conocía de mi paso por la universidad y la milicia españolas. No sé si es ejemplo de humor universal o fruto de los intercambios culturales.

B). Lo de perinola, si efectivamente tiene origen tan remoto, sería sermo vulgaris, un basilecto del latín clásico. Pero me suena no sólo más moderno, sino un término de esos que se ponen de moda y tiene una vida efímera. En cualquiera de sus formas se oye poco. No estamos en la época de los juguetes rudimentarios y de funcionamiento manual


----------



## Alma Shofner

Hola Vampiro, un poco tarde la respuesta a tu pregunta de decir pirinola para pene. Es como dijo Manuel G Rey:


> Perinola para pene es de uso infantil. No he encontrado la referencia, pero hay una obrilla literaria que se llama 'La perinola enderezada' cuya mencion era ocasión para mucha risa.


No sé de dónde salió en el noroeste de México, pero si es cierto que se usa más que nada con niños, aunque en ocasiones no se restringe su uso a niños solamente, a veces se usa para jóvenes y/o adultos.
No sé de esa obra literaria, que pueda ser la causa de que signifique pene. 
Es posible que algún español (en el noroeste de México les decimos gachupines) lo haya traído a Sonora...
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

O sea, de retorcerlo para que funcione, nada de nada.
Pffffff... menos mal.
Gracias por la aclaración, Alma.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mangato

Alma Shofner said:


> Hola Vampiro, un poco tarde la respuesta a tu pregunta de decir pirinola para pene. Es como dijo Manuel G Rey:
> 
> No sé de dónde salió en el noroeste de México, pero si es cierto que se usa más que nada con niños, aunque en ocasiones no se restringe su uso a niños solamente, a veces se usa para jóvenes y/o adultos.
> No sé de esa obra literaria, que pueda ser la causa de que signifique pene.
> Es posible que algún español (en el noroeste de México les decimos gachupines) lo haya traído a Sonora...
> Saludos


 
Pude ser,  en el Noroeste de España el pene también se denomina *pirola* y de pirola a pirinola, no hay demasiada distancia.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno Vampiro, no había pensado en eso de la retorcedera, pero ¿a lo mejor de ahí salió la asociación de pirinola a pene? Me ha tocado ver a unos niños que parecen que le están dando vuelta a la pirinola...
Saludos


----------



## poesimo

Alma Shofner said:


> ... en el noroeste de México pirinola se usa más como sinónimo de pene...



Hola Alma:

Cabe señalar que es sinónimo pero uno más bien cándido, a menudo para hacerle referencia a un niño sobre su propio miembro («déjate tu pirinola o te vas a lastimar»).

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## Alma Shofner

Exacto poésimo y quizá la relación venga en eso de que ahí andan jalándosela y retorciéndola como a una pirinola, ¿no crees?
Gracias


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Mangato said:


> Pude ser,  en el Noroeste de España el pene también se denomina *pirola* y de pirola a pirinola, no hay demasiada distancia.



En este diccionario de lengua gallega, registran "pirinola" (así tal cual) con el significado de 'miembro viril, pene': 
http://sli.uvigo.es/ddd/ddd_pescuda.php?pescuda=pirinola&tipo_busca=lema

En Costa Rica también se usa con ese sentido.


----------



## emm1366

En mi región, cuando alguien se opone a una labor o retrasa su inicio, se dice que está poniendo mucha pirinola.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia el trompo tiene la forma de las picas en la baraja del póker, y se hace girar arrollándole una cuerda delgada (piola) y lanzándolo con fuerza contra el suelo. Así se logra que gire con mucha energía y dure varios minutos haciéndolo. Hay infinidad de juegos y suertes que aprovechan estas características.
La pirinola (poco se usa perinola por acá), es un trompo de sección exagonal u octogonal, con inscripciones en cada una de sus caras. Se hace girar utilizando el índice y el pulgar. La idea no es que dure mucho, sino que caiga rápido y la cara que quede hacia arriba determine la suerte del jugador que acaba de lanzar.
Lo que en algunos países definen como emboque, en Colombia se llama la *coca. 
*Es un bloque de madera en forma de barril o barrilete con una perforación en su eje. Se encuentra ligado por medio de una piola a un manguito cuya punta coincide en diámetro con la perforación del barrilete. Se trata de embocar el manguito en esta perforación, accionando todo con una sola mano.

No he oído por acá la palabra pirinola para nombrar al pene. Pero bien puede ser que tenga ese uso, porque cualquier sustantivo o adjetivo fuera de contexto automáticamente lo designa.

Deberíamos abrir un hilo con sustantivos o adjetivos que definitivamente no hagan referencia al pene. Creo que quedaría desierto.
Saludos


----------



## French Jo

Creo que, no estoy seguro y vosotros me lo van confirmar o infirmar, García Lorca lo usa en otro sentido, al escribir: 
"Que cruje la cómoda: ¡un susto! Que suenan con el aguacero lós cristales del ventanillo, ¡otro susto! Que yo sola meneo sin querer las *perinolas* de la cama, ¡susto doble!". ¿Alguien puede ayudarme para decirme el sentido exacto de la palabra en esa situación?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.





En este caso, y viendo que además del juguete que ya se ha descrito, "perinola" es también un adorno con esa forma, a mí me hace recordar a muchos cabeceros de camas antiguas que suelen estar rematadas con ese tipo de detalles y que, muchas veces, tenían suelta la parte superior, que podía girar sobre el eje de madera con el que iba fijado.

Saludos


----------



## French Jo

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## oa2169

¿Logran ver las pirinolas (perinolas) de la cama? En este caso son metálicas.


----------



## French Jo

¡Sí las he visto¡ Gracias, resulta muy claro ahora


----------

